# F*****G SCHOOL KIDS



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

:evil: Having just left work , some little at best described as TWAT of a school kid threw a brick and cracked my windscreen , i just stopped and chased but they were already 100 yds away , GRRRRRRRRR , i hope there pets are dead when they get home and there parents beat them just for fun, ARGGGGGHHHHH BASTARDS


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

:twisted:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Can you make a formal complaint to the school?

I know I definitely would.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

uppTTnorth said:


> :evil: Having just left work , some little at best described as TWAT of a school kid threw a brick and cracked my windscreen , i just stopped and chased but they were already 100 yds away , GRRRRRRRRR , i hope there pets are dead when they get home and there parents beat them just for fun, ARGGGGGHHHHH BASTARDS


Call the police and give them a description before the little shits drop a brick on someone from a motorway bridge


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

ARGHHHH its making my head hurt still the anger, been on to the school , there going to get back to me , YEAH!!! like its gonna help, DIE you little cretinous BASTARDS


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Can't believe they did this in front of you.

How old were they?

The way you describe it made me laugh although i can imagine is far from funny.

If you don't get the money back from the kids' parents, i would relay the charges onto the school for neglect or something similar.

Kids nowadays :twisted:


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

:evil: roughly about 10/12 , im having such wicked thoughts about these kids , and how much pain i want to inflict , im just going to go have a beer and a nice meal with the wife , and let it go over my head. Damn im becoming so mature , its making my 40s quite pleasant :roll:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

They are bastards the lot of them

I was "snowballed" recently by one such "child" and just saw red. I stopped immediately, but they have a tendancy to run off so I drove on and parked up.

There was a reasonable sized group of them as I casually walked over (6 or so lads, a few girls) - they didn't recognise me as the driver and even had additional iceballs (with stones in them) ready to chuck at the next car - they didn't think it was so funny once I had hold of the ring leader.

"dont hit him mister", I really felt like decking the lot of them

It is the only language they understand, the cops are a joke (fortunately a novelty sighting where I live too - a part time police station for god sake)

Only problem was I didn't know what exactly to do with him once I had hold - in your case I guess a trip to the local constabulary - it's catching em that's the tricky bit.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bang out of order! Hope you were ok and not hurt uppTTnorth .


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear this.

Your best bet is to contact the police. The school, I'm sure will do everything possible to help identify the person. Unfortunately any appeal to their (the kids) ,"better nature" is unlikely to yeild a name.



> If you don't get the money back from the kids' parents, i would relay the charges onto the school for neglect or something similar.


Sadly, if the incident has happened out of school hours, the parents of the kids are responsible for their actions - not the school.

Jackie x


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

The parents probably don't give a toss either, it's them that need a good shoeing :x

Saul


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I would have given chase till I was out of breath and wouldn't let them get away. Catch them and take them to the police. This would scare the shit out of them and they would never repeat it again.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Catch them and take them to the police. This would scare the shit out of them and they would never repeat it again.


No, this would see you getting done for assault.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Feel for you mate, I had exactly the same thing in my TTC.

I was waiting in a queue at a jetwash when two kids (mid teens) threw a brick through the back window and ran off. I was boxed in & they were the other side of a 12 foot high chain link fence, which probably was a good thing as if I had caught them I would probably be in prison now.

Mart.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to hear this. Main thing is that you are OK.

You can guess just what those little f**kers will grow up into. Such healthy respect for others. Kill them now and save the prison system, social services, welfare bills later on....


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I really cant' believe two people now have had this happened to them

What little shits.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

The worrying bit is thinking about what the rest of the little shits would be doing to your car whilst you were off chasing the first one :?

gutted for ya fella


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

:wink: Much calmer now , and thankyou everyone for the kind words. Work has informed the police as we seem to be having more and more problems with the local school cretins , and they did have the courtesy to ring me and apologize , not that its there fault.And the Lamb Madras and a few pints did calm me somewhat last night,so now its time to find out my window excess :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Catch them and take them to the police. This would scare the shit out of them and they would never repeat it again.
> ...


It is called citizen's arrest. You will not beat them up, just catch them and get them in.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Fair enough, but seeing as they had the audacity to do this, I suspect they are more than aquainted with the police, who, due to our wonderful laws would be powerless to prosecute, & would instead become subject to abuse from said child as he/she waits for their uncaring, government-handout dependant parent to pick them up...


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

:wink: If i had caught them yesterday , id have just knocked the fuck out of them and left it at that , but then i was as mad as hell :twisted:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Sorry to hear this, hope you get it sorted out soon.

Buggers.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Cunts.

There, I said it. I think I am allowed as it's the flame room.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Ah - I see that even in the flame room use of the C word is banned. It has been replaced automatically by "doodah"!

But that's what they are.

I worry about myself sometimes (a lot actually). If I caught some little wanker fucking with my car I'd not be able to control myself. I'd end up getting locked up for beating up a 15 year old. I'm ashamed to admit it, but I just know it would happen.

First night I had my car we went out to dinner - Came out and found that some tosser had decided that as my car was nice and clean he and his mates would gob all over it. Big, green gobs of spit all over the rear panels and window.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Some people just have no respect do they.

Everyone's pretty well behaved in my street (touch wood)

There's a nice yellow convertible Porsche Carrera that parks in the street and have seen an apple core left on the roof a couple of times.

Harmless you might think but after it's been there a couple of days it leaves a horrible stain :evil:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I can't beleive what I am reading on this thread. It's unreal. Where I live nothing like this happens and you know what? If it did, it would probably be in the local newspapers too!


----------



## Faithless (Mar 10, 2004)

Offer a small reward for information leading to identification of the twat, although you wont get any compensation at least the little shit will be known to the police (although he probably is)
Or better still find out where he lives and teach him alesson he wont forget with the aid of a cattle prod :twisted:


----------



## BOOS'TT' (Mar 17, 2004)

I knoow this isnt very P.C but these twats dont give a shit about the police so the best form of action is to pin the little shits down and scare the shit out of them.
Having said that it doesnt fix your car does it.
Good luck anyway.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

you have to report things like this think of that poor guy who died from a brick going through his window on the M3 last year...... this sort to thing has to stop or report it.


----------

